# Caleb Medley, 1st Force Reconnaissance Company



## Teufel (Feb 27, 2013)

It hasn't been a good week for me.  Caleb and I went to BRC together and then to Afghanistan with 1st Force.  He just died in a parachuting accident.  I don't have the details.

http://www.myvalleynews.com/story/69629/

Here is a link to him doing the 1st Recon Challenge:

http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2009/may/10/1m10marines231811-first-recon-challenge-puts-teams/


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 27, 2013)

My God.  Im so sorry, B.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 27, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, Sir.
RIP Warrior.


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 27, 2013)

RIP, Marine.


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 27, 2013)

RIP Marine.

S/F

Teufel if you need anything from me at all, let me know.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 27, 2013)

RIP Marine.

Sorry for your loss Teufel.


----------



## Dame (Feb 27, 2013)

Horrible week. Rest in peace.

Sending prayers to you, Sir.


----------



## ProPatria (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Bloodline (Feb 28, 2013)

Rest in Peace, Marine.


----------



## tova (Feb 28, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss....
RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Teufel. RIP Marine.


----------



## Board and Seize (Feb 28, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas, brother.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 28, 2013)

Shit, sorry for your loss.

RIP.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. RIP Marine.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 28, 2013)

Rest in Peace, Marine.   Teufel, my condolences once again.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Rest In God's Peace, Marine. Prayers out.


----------



## Scotth (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Teufel.

RIP Marine.


----------



## 18C4V (Mar 4, 2013)

RIP,  I heard it was during a HAHO jump.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 4, 2013)

Teufel, I'm so sorry your week has been so awful.  Prayers sent to you and all who will miss your friend.

LL


----------



## Ravage (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry for Your loss Friend.


----------

